# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل

## siyahi

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه سه سال پشت کنکور موند گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل رو میشه تمدید کرد ؟ چه جوری؟

----------


## siyahi

up کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه ؟؟؟

----------

